# Price of Diesel in Spain



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Having been one to always enter Spain from France with an empty fuel tank, due to the difference in diesel cost, imagine my surprise when I found it to be some 7-8 cents more expensive!!
So for anyone doing the winter trip shortly, fill up in France!!!
Still it was 25 degrees here in L'Estartit yesterday and forecast to be the same today, so there are compensations!!!
Best get down here fast!!!
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

That is a surprise Alshymer.
I am always being told by friends who live and spend time in Spain how cheap the fuel is there.

I'm paying about €1.30 to €1.34 a litre up here in Normandy.

Ray.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Fuel in Spain*

Hi Ray
Most fuel stations are charging 140.7 - 142.2.
I have seen it once at 138.8 in the centre of Figueres.
Things in general seem to have increased in the 2 years since we have last visited, although coffee in a cafe is 1.30 rather than the 2.50 in France ( with milk)
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## Gary1944 (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi Alshymer, Thats new. We will be leaving in just over 2 weeks time so will heed your advice and fill up before entering Spain. I would definitely have waited until after the border so thanks for the heads up.

Hope the weather keeps up for us. Getting fed up with the greyness!

Gary.


----------



## oly (Jan 27, 2011)

We have just done the trip to UK from Algarve. The fuel in Spain just over the border at Supermarket prices which are usually less in all countries was 1.28euros further into Spain on the motorway I saw it as much as 1.40euros and back to the 1.30 mark as we got nearer the border. The best price we found in France was 1.29.9euros. I have a theory that the nearer a port and an oil refinery you are it will be a few cents less. Fuel is so keenly priced the delivery cost to the pump makes a difference. We avoid filling up on motorways if possible.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*fuel in Spain*

One more tip. I went into the Vodafone shop in Figueres and bought an Ipad data sim for 19€ 1GB for three months!! Now that is good value and used with Opera, should be sufficient for most needs.
Great parking in Figueres too, entering from the North East, N 260,
300 meters or so from the town centre.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Fuel in Spain*

Just to clarify, I was not talking about motorway prices!!
Generally here in Northern Spain the price is 140.7 for the basic Gasoleo A.
It might be cheaper further south, we shall find out, but I was just giving a warning for people entering from France.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I did UK - Spain 4 times in 2012, twice in motorhome and twice in car.
Spain has become more expensive and you can no longer reply on just getting over the Spanish border and expect fuel to be cheaper.

French supermarkets are still the cheapest I have found, plus the truckstops as well.

TIP... If going via the Western route along the N10 to Spain, Fill up before Bordeaux if going south.! Once you hit that section between Bordeaux and the Border at Irun prices shoot up !!!


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info heading back to Spain western route end of jan.


----------

